
Entrepreneurship dreams from a village boy - vikrammelkote
Hey Everyone,
From my childhood, I have a dream to start my company.Because lack of facility I am not able to pursue my passion. Finally, I decided to drop out of my college to pursue my dream. I knew the power of Internet And decided to use the whatever I have to achieve my goal.
If you have spare time, please visit my blog and encourage me to follow my passion.(Am also looking for great mentor )
Thank you.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;villagestartup.wordpress.com&#x2F;
Regards,
Vicky
======
brudgers
I hope there is content on your blog soon.

Good luck.

~~~
vikrammelkote
Thank you brudger.

